# GTS3 LM?



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2018)

https://speedcubeshop.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/moyu-weilong-gts3-lm-3x3

So what exactly are the differences between the GTS3 and GTS3 LM? What is this new "dual-adjustment" system?


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Sep 28, 2018)

lighter magnets, dual adjustment system allows you to set tension of cube, and set spring elasticity


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2018)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> lighter magnets, dual adjustment system allows you to set tension of cube, and set spring elasticity


So this is just a regular GTS3 but with lighter magnets then?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 28, 2018)

354 LM is what I want


----------



## KujaCube (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi Aerma,
buy this cube with the normal strength magnets. It is super fast and uncontrollable. You can slow it down with some lube, but without strong magnets you will overshoot every time.


----------

